# Who is this? Please help idenify this Cichlid.



## pxexaxcxex (Jul 28, 2009)

So my sister found out I set up a new aquarium and she bought my daughter a new fish without asking me...I am not happy with this...All I know is that it is a Cichlid and it likes my plants! Not sure what to do...should I return it....ugh. I don't even know how big it will get, so if you can please help me identify this fish. It does not seem to be aggressive at this point, but it is still new in the tank. It just goes around visiting and eating my plants. The Betta chased it around a bit and it did not fight back, just left to another plant.:fish::fish::fish:


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

dude ouch ...albino convict cichlid..you should just be happy she didnt buy two because they breed like crazy...get rid of it..sry.or its time for your daughter to have a fishtank...just get a litlle 10 gallon tank good luck


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

heros severum....yellow...lemon or gold color strain..often referred to as a gold severum..
they will not get real big though..only 8-10 inches..yep..they do like plants..


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

yupp does look like a hero severum. and a 10 wont do for it. 55+ is what i would i suggest.

Goto,
THIS is an albino convict. notice the diff?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Yup, severum. One of my favorite fish!


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

kk gottya...sorry man thanks zakk


----------



## RLHam3 (Sep 17, 2008)

definetely some form of severum


----------



## barbfreak2 (Sep 8, 2009)

Almost gaurentee a severum I have 8 tanks [largest to smallest]

900 gallon: 
1 17 inch iredescent shark
2 14 inch tiger oscar 
and 5 6 inch convicts 
300 gallon: 
1 16 inch pirhana 
200 gallon:
4 12 inch arowanas 
120 gallon: 
45 neon tetras 
45 male guppies
75 gallon:
4 6 inch silvertips 
55 gallon:
three tinfoils
55 gallon:
healing tank empty for now (thank god)
28 gallon:
3 8 inch silver dollars


----------

